# Vegetable Oils Make You Fat And Cause Chronic Disease



## biohacked (Sep 2, 2017)

For anyone who’s looked into and reasearched the health effects of different omega-6 containing vegetable oils, you’ll quickly find that there’s a strong connection between all of them and the major degenerative diseases such as diabetes, cancer, heart disease, alzheimer’s and even obesity.

Here are a couple of excerpts from the full text studies that I found particularily interesting:

On obesity from ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23249760:

‘Recent studies have emphasized the *proadipogenic properties of the omega-6 PUFA*, and provided evidence that *rodents fed on diets with omega-6 PUFA contents similar to the typical US diet (6–8% energy) have an increased fat mass*. Importantly, recent studies have shown that perinatal *exposure to a high omega-6 PUFA diet results in a progressive accumulation of body fat across generations*.’

On chronic disease from ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18408140:

‘*Excessive amounts of omega-6 polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA)* and a very high omega-6/omega-3 ratio, as is found in today’s Western diets, *promote the pathogenesis of many diseases, including cardiovascular disease, cancer, and inflammatory and autoimmune diseases*...’

On chronic disease from ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22570770:

‘...*high intake of n-6 PUFA*, along with low intakes of n-3 PUFA, *shifts the physiological state to one that is proinflammatory and prothrombotic with increases in vasospasm, vasoconstriction, and blood viscosity and the development of diseases associated with these conditions*.’

So if you HAVE to cook with oil (which I don’ t recommend) using something like MCT oil or adding olive oil to salad might be less harmful compared to n-6 oils. Even then, fats in general, also those in olive oil have been connected to diabetes and MCT oil/coconut oil has some pretty potent cholesterol raising effects.

This is certainly common knowledge around here but I find that researching these connections on my own gives me a more complete understanding rather than just taking somebody’s word for it. I find it’s also easier to stay on a diet and avoid the harmful foods if you are constantly reading studies and seeing evidence everywhere on their negative effects yourself.

If you have more reaserch to add, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Jin (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice first post. 

I'll take 2kg of your finest lard once you start selling it on the board.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 2, 2017)

And the refugees begin to flood in again....


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> And the refugees begin to flood in again....



I only cook everything with bacon grease.  Keeps me regular and I never worry about refugees crashing dinner.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 2, 2017)

I thought caloric excess coupled with an unhealthy lifestyle made people fat.
You've changed my mind.


----------



## biohacked (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow, you guys are friendly...


----------



## Seeker (Sep 2, 2017)

biohacked said:


> Wow, you guys are friendly...



Lol right?  Freaking assholes


----------



## PFM (Sep 2, 2017)

Did some say asshole?

Signed,

PFM


----------



## duke1901 (Sep 2, 2017)

like to know


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2017)

duke1901 said:


> like to know



I agree 100% with this statement


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2017)

biohacked said:


> For anyone who’s looked into and reasearched the health effects of different omega-6 containing vegetable oils, you’ll quickly find that there’s a strong connection between all of them and the major degenerative diseases such as diabetes, cancer, heart disease, alzheimer’s and even obesity.
> 
> Here are a couple of excerpts from the full text studies that I found particularily interesting:
> 
> ...



It made rats fat. That's pretty much a study I don't care about. 

Caloric excess is what makes people fat. If you eat under maintenance and use veggie oil which is ****ing gross btw, you will not gain fat. What say you?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 2, 2017)

Omega 6s, saturated fats, cholesterol, fructose. What do they all have in common? They are mistakenly singled out as being the all defining cause of *multifaceted* health problems because people cannot accept the fact that these problems do *not *have simple answers. 

Dealing with omega 6s specifically, most of the hate stems from observational research (*cannot show causation)* looking at the diets of Eskmos and the Japanese. These two groups happen to consume more omega 3s and have a lower rate of cardiovascular disease, inflammation & autoimmune disorders and boom - that is what lead to the commen recommendation to reduce omega 6 and make more room for omega 3. It isn't bad advice per se, but determining public health policy through obervational research is ****ing stupid on many levels because it cannot show causation. The results could mean literally nothing but that doesn't stop groups like the AHA making silly fat intake recommendations (limit omega 6s, limit sat fats, eggs suck, a bunch of other crap). 

To be clear, increasing omega 3s is a good recommendation because the typical Western diet needs more of that stuff. But the idea that you MUST limit omega 6s too is not based on evidence - we don't have anywhere near enough human data to make any recommendations about 3:6 ratios and anyone who attempts to do so is pretty much full of shit. Since you asked for us to share more research, a quote from a review paper:
_"Accordingly, the n6/n3 FA ratio may be of value in interpreting biomarker data and in making nutritional recommendations. Although initially appealing, there are few human experimental and clinical data to support this view...the ratio is, both on theoretical and evidential grounds, of little value. Metrics that include the n3 FAs alone, especially eicosapentaenoic and docosahexaenoic acids, appear to hold the greatest promise."
_Other researchers agree with the above quote in that the emphasis should be on more omega 3, not less omega 6.

Also, the "omega 6s are bad" argument simply makes no sense when you consider that omega 6 rich foods like almonds have, on several occasions, been shown to be beneficial for lowering inflammation markers and LDL cholesterol to a greater extent than, say, olive oil. Why am I focusing on almonds? Because the omega 6 to 3 ratio is 2011:1. That's why. As do other healthy fats like coconut oil (3293:1) and even olive oil (20:1). The latter is amusing because you suggest its better than other omega 6 sources...

I'm rambling now. If your interested in more quality data the I recommend digging into Ramsden's fantastic meta analysis of human RCTs (*only data capable of showing causation)* where he goes to amazing levels of investigation (finding unpublished data points from trials, etc) to eventually shit on the AHA recommendations. Great stuff if your interested in learning, not so much if your only interest is finding whatever suits your agenda. 

For everyone else reading along, the take home advice should be to increase omega 3s (fatty fish a few times a week, fish oil supplementation if it doesn't suit your tastes - 1.2g minimum, more if you have a specifical goal in mind ie lowering triglycerides) and pay no attention to increasing/limiting omega 6s.


----------

